# Pictures from Grand Cayman



## philsfan (Feb 24, 2006)

I took pictures at the Grand, the Reef and around the Island.  You can see them here


----------



## tmbrit (Feb 25, 2006)

*not loading for me*

Only loads 1/4  than sits awhile , then gives an error message.  I happen to have Comcast for my service but that does not seem to matter.
We don't have to regisiter and log in do we.    it dis say Hellow guest.
Really want to see them!  

Terri


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 25, 2006)

Philsfan, nice pictures.  Thanks for posting.  

Anne


----------



## philsfan (Feb 25, 2006)

tmbrit said:
			
		

> Only loads 1/4  than sits awhile , then gives an error message.  I happen to have Comcast for my service but that does not seem to matter.
> We don't have to regisiter and log in do we.    it dis say Hellow guest.
> Really want to see them!
> 
> Terri



No you don't have to register, anyone can see it.  Give it another try, I know at least 3 other people have been successful.


----------



## vettebuf (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot. It took me back to our Morritt's trip in January, 04.


----------



## Noni (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, philsfan.  You have started my Saturday on a good note.  I really don't see how I can wait til Thanksgiving to see for myself.

Great pictures.  I like the software.

Thanks again.

Joan


----------



## bigeyes1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Loved, loved, loved the pictures!  I've always wanted to go to Grand Cayman and have been trying to convince my DH to go.  I'm using your pictures to work on him.   

I was also very impress with PhotoShow.  I ended up downloading the free software for my own pictures. Kewl!!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Betsy K (Feb 28, 2006)

*Pics of Grand Cayman*

Many thanks for the pictures. It does give a ray of hope, and brings back good memories.

Betsy K


----------



## Patented (Mar 2, 2006)

Very nice pics, it looks beautiful there.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## quiltergal (Mar 3, 2006)

Cool I finally got them to load.  We are going for the first time in Jan 07, staying at MTC.  Now I can't wait.


----------



## wheaties (Mar 3, 2006)

We're headed to Morritt's Grand in September -- can't wait -- and especially after seeing your fabulous pix!  I loved the music as well! Thanks bunches!


----------



## judyjht (Mar 3, 2006)

They were great - I love the slideshow - how did you do that??  Is it a free program?  Details, please!


----------



## philsfan (Mar 3, 2006)

judyjht said:
			
		

> They were great - I love the slideshow - how did you do that??  Is it a free program?  Details, please!



photoshow is free is you have comcast as your internet service provider.  All I did was point it at a directory on my pc and it uploaded everything.  Then I added the text, that was very easy, too.  I have my speakers turned off most of the time, I didn't even know there was music playing!  If you want it but you don't have comcast, you can go here .  I think it's 89 bucks, yikes!


----------



## Kaye (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures.  I'll be going for 2 weeks this summer and will be taking my 12 yr old on this trip.  I'm looking forward to showing her your pictures.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Apr 2, 2006)

WOW!  Great pics!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

